# Venison Back Strap 3 Ways!



## indaswamp (Jun 29, 2022)

Some of the guys at the firehouse are eating healthier trying to improve cholesterol and lose some fat. They have all lost 20# each so tonight was a big blowout cheat day for them....we pulled out all the stops and went BIG! Sous Vide/Double Seared Mule Deer Back Strap with Amaretto Cream Sauce over Linguini; Chargrilled Bacon wrapped Back Strap Poppers Stuffed with Cream Cheese, Onion, and Pickled Jalapeno with Steen's Cane Syrup Glaze; and Buttermilk Battered Fried Back Strap.

First, got the mule deer trimmed up, seared, and in the sous vide water around 1:30pm today. Let that go until 4:30pm when I headed to the firehouse.












The guys already had the poppers ready to go on the grill and the back strap cutlets pounded out and marinating in the buttermilk with a little cajun hot sauce.





I got the sauce going first to let it simmer and thicken. First, 1 pint of heavy cream in the C.I. pan to reduce a little.





Chipped the butter and allow it to warm to room temp.





Then add 1 cup amaretto to the pan, stir in and let it simmer to thicken.





When sauce is thick enough to coat the back of a spoon, remove from heat, allow to cool slightly so the butter will not break, then add the chipped unsalted butter to finish the sauce.





And the sauce is done!





While I was making the sauce, Cousin started frying back strap cutlets while another fireman fired up the grill for the poppers and the corn on the cob.





Let's Eat!





Too much attention focused on the poppers....fireman over cooked the corn slightly....No complaints though-it was still edible and good.






Last step was to sear the 1 1/2" sous vide mule deer back strap steaks in bacon grease in a hot pan on high heat...straight to plate after the sear...






The plates.....






Perfectly cooked venison back strap that will melt in your mouth! It was as tender as beef tenderloin!!











Outstanding meal tonight. Good execution with the exception of the slightly over cooked corn. No one pulled away from the table hungry I can tell you that!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 29, 2022)

The Amaretto cream sauce is stupid simple, but amazingly awesome!
1 pint heavy cream
1 cup amaretto
1 stick chipped butter

follow the steps outlined above^^^^

It is GREAT on blackened chicken and grilled pork tenderloin too!!


----------



## motocrash (Jun 29, 2022)

Holy Firehouse Feast!
Wonderful meal man.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 29, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Holy Firehouse Feast!
> Wonderful meal man.


Thanks motocrash!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 29, 2022)

That all looks awesome fine dining for sure


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 29, 2022)

Man that’s five star firehouse fair!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 30, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> That all looks awesome fine dining for sure


Thanks piney!


jcam222 said:


> Man that’s five star firehouse fair!!


Thanks jcam222!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 30, 2022)

IDS, WOW, nice looking meal !!!!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 30, 2022)

Yes sir! That is one great looking meal. Feeding those guys right.
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2022)

Makes me want to join the Fire Dept.
That is quite a spread!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 30, 2022)

One word. . . Yum !


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 30, 2022)

Wow, and I mean a serious WOW!! That all looks amazing Keith. Way for you and the guys to team up and create one heck of a spread.

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 30, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> IDS, WOW, nice looking meal !!!!


Thanks crazymoon!


JLeonard said:


> Yes sir! That is one great looking meal. Feeding those guys right.
> Jim


Thans JLeonard!



SmokinAl said:


> Makes me want to join the Fire Dept.
> That is quite a spread!
> Al


Thanks Al! There is a position open right now....


Winterrider said:


> One word. . . Yum !


Thanks Winterrider!



tx smoker said:


> Wow, and I mean a serious WOW!! That all looks amazing Keith. Way for you and the guys to team up and create one heck of a spread.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! It was a good meal...give the sauce a go with blackened chicken or pork...it is good! Or hell-beef tenderloin cooked the same as I did the venison.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 30, 2022)

Fantastic cook all the way around, you guy's are livin' large! RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 1, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Fantastic cook all the way around, you guy's are livin' large! RAY


Thanks Ray! Another variation of that sauce is to substitute brandy for the amaretto and add sundried tomatoes, porcini mushrooms and Gorganzola Cheese. Talk about a flavor bomb!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 1, 2022)

WOW, indeed a serious nice feast.
You guys partied it up for sure.

We do fried backstrap cuts every deer season, I need to ask what your
"breading" is to make them so crispy???

Also please share your Sous Vide Temp you cooked at?
I'm gonna be a copycat!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 1, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> WOW, indeed a serious nice feast.
> You guys partied it up for sure.
> 
> We do fried backstrap cuts every deer season, I need to ask what your
> ...


Breading is a soak overnight in buttermilk and Louisiana hot sauce. Coat them with a 4:1 ratio flour and corn starch. Season the flour 1 heaping TBSP. Cajun seasoning per cup of dry flour mix....

Sous Vide temp. is 128*F. BUT-only use this temp. IF YOU SEAR OR TORCH ON ALL SIDES prior to sealing in the bag!!! This will kill bacteria on the surface of the meat. And do not sous vide for more than 4 hours for extra insurance. I went 3 hours. When you pull them, let rest for about 10 minutes, then slice thick and sear the cut end and serve immediately. Do not hold. This will be the last step you do before people sit down to eat. We have everyone serve everything else and stand in a line...waiting for a hot piece of seared back strap....


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 1, 2022)

CaS911 said:


> Looks very tasty, especially the fish


Not sure what you mean. Did you post this on the wrong thread maybe??


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 1, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Breading is a soak overnight in buttermilk and Louisiana hot sauce. Coat them with a 4:1 ratio flour and corn starch. Season the flour 1 heaping TBSP. Cajun seasoning per cup of dry flour mix....
> 
> Sous Vide temp. is 128*F. BUT-only use this temp. IF YOU SEAR OR TORCH ON ALL SIDES prior to sealing in the bag!!! This will kill bacteria on the surface of the meat. And do not sous vide for more than 4 hours for extra insurance. I went 3 hours. When you pull them, let rest for about 10 minutes, then slice thick and sear the cut end and serve immediately. Do not hold. This will be the last step you do before people sit down to eat. We have everyone serve everything else and stand in a line...waiting for a hot piece of seared back strap....


AWESOME!!!! Thanks


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 1, 2022)

You can safely sous vide for longer than 4 hours if you raise the temp. to 131*F or above.....I like 128*F for venison back strap.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2022)

ALL looks Mighty Tasty, Inda!!
Nice Work!
Like.

Bear


----------



## mushroomboots (Jul 3, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> The Amaretto cream sauce is stupid simple, but amazingly awesome!
> 1 pint heavy cream
> 1 cup amaretto
> 1 stick chipped butter
> ...


Thanks for sharing the Amaretto cream sauce. Everything looks outstanding!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Jul 21, 2022)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 21, 2022)

Not sure how I missed this...What a fantastic spread  !!  Great job..


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 21, 2022)

Thanks Fellas! We sure enjoyed it!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jul 21, 2022)

Just outstanding, simply marvelous!
Kudos to you who risk your lives to aid us in a time of need.
*I Thank You!*


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 22, 2022)

Holy crap that is more than a cheat meal!  That is a blow out cheat meal!  Very nice


----------

